# Grandpa



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, wife and I just became first time grand parents at 4 am today. Daughter Rachel and new baby Amber both doing fine. Going to sink a few tonite


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

congrats! that must feel bizarre, becoming grandparents. bizarre in a good way, of course. What does sink a few mean? drink booze?


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

drink a few beers


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

its definitely time to drink beers.


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi tubeman, congrats on the granddautghter. have one of each myself, best thing that ever hapend to me. Enjoy wetting to babys head. All the Best from Papa G


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Hi, wife and I just became first time grand parents at 4 am today. Daughter Rachel and new baby Amber both doing fine. Going to sink a few tonite


I will join you mate.Congrats Gordon,Give my love and best wishes to Rachel and Amber.
Nappy changing practise is now in order.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

congrats it wont be long you will be shooting targets with your grand daughter im a great uncle my nephew is 5 and just loves when i set up the back yard range for slingshot s


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Congratulations Gordon ( and Rachel and Amber ) , as an aside I've got some 6mm purpleheart that I'll pop in post on Monday ( not exactly a dram to toast mother and child , but should be enough for a celebratory PFS or 2 ) .....

Pat


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Pat. The wood is also appreciated. I will make a PFS from the purpleheart and call it amber. I can always tell people I am colour blind


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Gordon!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Congrats...


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks to you all for the Congrats guys, these are very appreciated by my wife and I. Only picture I have of Amber so far is of her after she joined us in the " wetting her head " UK tradition for a newborn. Medics have assured us that she will be sober in the morning, but failed to give me the same assurances. Kidding apart, we have had a blast with the arrival of this grandaughter baby, and I personally am going to sleep like a log. Nite Nite All


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

congratulations to you and yours.


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

!!!!CONGRATS!!!!


----------

